# Carbonless paper for the printer



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Anyone ever find any carbonless paper for an ink jet printer? TIA


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I doubt it exists. Carbonless paper only works with dot matrix, not inkjet as you have to have a firm impression to go through to the other layers. Inkjet doesn't actually impact the paper.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

OK my bad I should have explained what I want it for. I want to print blank forms that can be filled out by hand after with a pen and have a duplicate of the form, not printing duplicates in one shot. I can just print as many extra copies as I want of the printer of course. Sorry about that!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Its been a long time since I have even seen carbon paper or even carbonless paper. But yea you need some kind of significant physical impact for it to function like a typewriter or dot matrix. Inkjet and laser printers just "paint" an image on paper, they dont make a significant physical impact or impression. With inkjet/laser printer you just tell it to print a second copy if you want an extra copy.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Correct, see my reply above.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I know Xerox makes it for laser printers, not sure about inkjets, but Nekoosa makes a range called universal that is supposed to work whit laser or ink jet. Amazon sells both brands.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The carbonless stuff is called NCR paper. I used to have two, three, and five part color-coded forms printed at a local printer in Miami. The price was reasonable.

I wouldn't advise doing it on your own except for extremely small quantities. The paper can be a little thin and funky, the forms need to be glued or stapled in registration, and it is just a hassle.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

When I was a tech school student 20 years ago, I worked in the bindery (finishing department) of a forms printer. We did a lot of custom medical-form carbonless printing. The paper came in pre-arranged color sets and was run through the press, then the edge to be padded was painted with a thin eggnog-smelling liquid. A lead weight was put on top of the pile until dry. Amazing technology when you look into it and very slick.

Our tracking dog club had small quantities of carbonless judging forms printed at a local small printer for less than the big printer would have done it.

Never thought about trying it with a home printer. I looked at the stuff on Amazon thanks to mistletoad's suggestion. Ross, could you use a photocopier instead of an inkjet somehow? Thanks for the memories.

Peg


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

These forms have to be used in the field but maybe I should look into a small print lot. Thanks everyone!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

The only printer a carbonless paper is going to work properly in is an impact printer. 
Not sure you can even buy those anymore.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Ross may be thinking about filling them in by hand. That still works.

Peg


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> The only printer a carbonless paper is going to work properly in is an impact printer.
> Not sure you can even buy those anymore.





PNP Katahdins said:


> Ross may be thinking about filling them in by hand. That still works.Peg


See post #3.


----------



## TedBundo (Jul 7, 2017)

PNP what did you ever end up doing about this? Have a similar question regarding carbonless forms and if you already have a solution that would be great


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

TedBundo said:


> PNP what did you ever end up doing about this? Have a similar question regarding carbonless forms and if you already have a solution that would be great


 I don't think you will get answer as that post is from over 6 years ago. And has not had a new pos since 2015. Hmmm.


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

Staples has 2 part carbonless paper in 8.5 x 11 sheets, 500 for 27.19. Grab some and try it. It is Xerox paper so it should work in a laserjet or inkjet or be original....use typewriter, remember them.


----------

